# Red_Dead_Redemption_USA_RF_XBOX360-PROTOCOL



## Chanser (May 17, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Red Dead Redemption is a Western epic, set at the turn of the 20th
> century when the lawless and chaotic badlands began to give way to the
> expanding reach of government and the spread of the Industrial Age.
> A follow up to the 2004 hit Red Dead Revolver, this game tells the story
> ...


----------



## pitoui (May 17, 2010)

Great. Already grabbed the previous release and as my Xbox is already banned I won't need to grab this. Fantastic that it has a proper release though.


----------



## Joe88 (May 18, 2010)

I grabbed the proper release of the last release


----------



## FAST6191 (May 18, 2010)

Good to see a scene release.

@others what Joe88 speaks of was nothing major (once you have the ISO it should be fine)- just properly packed and compressed rar files.


----------



## Fusion (May 18, 2010)

Does System Link work?

Theres lots of problems with people getting System Link to find each other, it only allows you into your own free roam but never together.

I have also tried with the same problem on both a JTAG 8955 fw x360 & a 9199 fw x360 with no good news at all


----------



## djmix56 (May 18, 2010)

Fusion said:
			
		

> Does System Link work?
> 
> Theres lots of problems with people getting System Link to find each other, it only allows you into your own free roam but never together.
> 
> I have also tried with the same problem on both a JTAG 8955 fw x360 & a 9199 fw x360 with no good news at all



I've been looking around for a solution to this myself because I am having the same exact problem. Anyone have any ideas on this issue?


----------



## VashTS (May 19, 2010)

this game is cool but its a gta clone. its actually like a siamese twin.  not saying thats a bad thing, but its a little to similar for my comfort.  very good gameplay and so far its a good story.  anyone get to the end yet?


----------



## djmix56 (May 19, 2010)

VashTS said:
			
		

> this game is cool but its a gta clone. its actually like a siamese twin.  not saying thats a bad thing, but its a little to similar for my comfort.  very good gameplay and so far its a good story.  anyone get to the end yet?



Similar in some things yes... but those things worked from GTA 4 so why fix what isn't broken?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Besides, this games in a genre of it's own and I've been waiting for the perfect western game for years.  

And yes, to answer your question, I have beaten it already. It took me like 20 hours or so to beat it I believe but it was definitely worth every hour.
I would have to say it has a rather good story overall and I really enjoyed the gameplay too. I especially liked the ending, which had a nice twist. But some people might not like it. Probably the best story/character driven game I've played since Mass Effect 2. The only thing I haven't done yet is the multipayer. Going to try that tomorrow & see how that goes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And to anyone else who doesn't already know... Rockstar fixed the system link issues with a title update earlier. So now it works...for me at least.


----------



## VashTS (May 20, 2010)

pm me a synopsis if you don't mind i like to know the story, including ending before i watch/play a movie/game


----------

